# Any Hardware Issue Contact Here



## shantanu (Dec 8, 2006)

Keep it cool and solve your pc hardware problems here..... do it now and type your problem !! anything related to PC ..


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 8, 2006)

well i wanna know what is the latency rate in my bios? i can see it is set to 64 but wat does it mean?


----------



## shantanu (Dec 8, 2006)

hi ,,

if you are talking about pci latency then its value can be set upto 248 depending on your bios,, 

Latency is a value assigned to each device on the PCI bus which determines how long that device may "hold on" to the bus before it must relenquish it to another device which wishes to use it. The value is an integer between 0 and 248. A value of zero means the device will immediately give up the bus if another device wishes to transmit, while a value of 248 means the device will hold on to the bus for the maximum amount of time possible. 

Higher values mean that other devices will have to wait longer to be able to use the bus (latency), but will increase the effective bandwidth of the bus due to a reduction in the overhead required to transfer between devices.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 8, 2006)

Me and my friend want to connect our pc n laptops by means of Wi Fi......
He lives about 300m from my house(not crow's flight distance but on road)...
Please can anyone help us how to setup this wifi thing
2.wat all we need ?
3.how much would it cost ?


----------



## shantanu (Dec 8, 2006)

you can connect your pcs by wifi and also share internet usage...

view this link...

*www.lifehacker.com/software/top/geek-to-live--set-up-a-home-wireless-network-162754.php


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 8, 2006)

for connecting via wifi do we need net connection?


----------



## shantanu (Dec 8, 2006)

look if you want to share files and folders and play games then forget wifi local connection .. is wont work due to pre charge delays with connection as router cannot habdle this nuch but yeas for a successfull connection you need a internet connection....


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 8, 2006)

okay we basically wantu play multiplayer games n share files n folders. now tell me what solution do we have(w/o using our net connection).
Distance between 2 homes is 300 mts.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 8, 2006)

go for LAN PLAY WIRELESS ADAPTERS they work in 300mtrs and do not use net connection.. available from local computer retailers
__________
OK!!! LOOK you want to play games on lan 300 mtrs. away from each other...

you have a choice..
GO  for the two wireless adapters which are called LAN PLAY WIRELESS (LOGITECH AND OTHER KNOWN MAKERS GIVE GOOD BANDWIDTH OPTIONS SO THAT YOU CAN PLAY WITHOUT BREAKS)

NOw these adapters will be connnected to USB ports and to power supplies they both will have one Connection and PHYSICAL PING BUTTONS you have to just install these and install their drivers and software and then you will have to connect both  by pressing the first (servers) connect button and physical ping andthen the nodes connect and physical ping.. both will show a log and .exe file created in mydocs you just have to copy these files to a cd or usb flash drive and exchange these files from server to node and node to server and run the exes..

this solution has worked for 500 mtrs. also is is really cost effective.. try in and linksys and dlink also are good makers of these adapters try your local vendors...


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 8, 2006)

how much do they cost friend?


----------



## shantanu (Dec 8, 2006)

they both will cost you around 3500/- to 5500/- company wise . amd are coming with 2 yrs, warranty


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 8, 2006)

3500 a piece?


----------



## shantanu (Dec 8, 2006)

yeah surely you must be having Ati radeon express 200 x200 chipset with x200 onboard 256 mb ... so yeah you can overclock it..
__________
3500 a pair of two!!!


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 8, 2006)

man give me the process of o/c. and the software used. please tell whether it is safe or not. and what benefits i will get from o/cing it
__________
Please give me a detailed procedure n it is an onboard graphics cards. it shares 64 mb of ram..........& shows 256 mb of graphics memory. You can read it in my signature. Now please write a detailed procedure as i dont have any GYAAN of o/c.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 8, 2006)

why are u banned for a week?


----------



## vinookanth (Dec 8, 2006)

*Blue screen error Physical Memory Dumping*

Hi All,

When I am working on my PC, suddenly a blue screen appeared and it displayed a message Physical Memory Dumping, after that the system automatically shut down.

When I restarted the system, I see the montitor power blinking and no display at all. I see the CPU working in the background.

Any solution for this

thanks

vinoo


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 8, 2006)

afaik physical memory dumping occurs when virtual memory happens to fall short.


----------



## Genius_mod (Dec 8, 2006)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> afaik physical memory dumping occurs when virtual memory happens to fall short.


this is the reason why so for sorting out it :

right click on your my computer icon on desktop and go in properties. click advanced tab ,under performance click settings and then advanced and click change in virtual memory tab... if you have 256 mb ram then set the size to 512-512 if 512 mb then set it to 1000-2000 and if one gb then you should not be facing this problem...
__________


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 8, 2006)

but he is unable to start his pc. Even i know how to increase the paging file. Help him start his pc.............


----------



## Genius_mod (Dec 8, 2006)

remove all your recently installed hardware and if you have two memory sticks installed remove one.... and try booting...
__________
one more thing just restore defaults in your mobo bios and try this key function at power up
crlt+tab+numlock  (for enabling video shadow mode) as you said that you cannot see the display....


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 8, 2006)

genius_mod give me your yahoo id


----------



## vinookanth (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi 

thanks for your superfast response.

i have one 512 mb ddr ram. 

i have never installed any new software or hardware in the last 1 month.

suddenly the problem came out. I even checked the video cable, b'coz the monitor is blinking no response from it.

I see the cpu working fine (best of my knowledge)

i removed the RAM and again placed. 

Do i need to check anything on videocard ( mother board is intel 915 chipset)

thanks

vinoo


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 8, 2006)

i know shantanu !!!!!

I have added u in the yahoo messenger.
__________
if u have a friend near by, get yourself a monitor from his place or take your cpu to his place. First of all test whether your cpu is functioning properly on not.
i know this method is primitive but i believe this can really help you.


----------



## Genius_mod (Dec 8, 2006)

do one thing right now just clear your cmos means take the battery of your mobo out and plzce it back after 20 seconds.... and then try and one more thing do you have onvoard graphics or a card...


----------



## vinookanth (Dec 8, 2006)

i will remove the battery and place after 20 sec, the graphics card in on the mother board ( no seperate one)


----------



## vinookanth (Dec 8, 2006)

i am not near my system, i need to check it once i go back home.

will follow your instructions and if i get problem will let u know

if it works will inform u


----------



## pra_2006 (Dec 13, 2006)

hi i have some problem with my tv tuner card the problem is sometimes when i play WMP11 and tv tuner card it crashes and show blue screen and it says system has been restarted and when i restart my computer it says the system has recovered from serious error pls solve this


----------



## Genius_mod (Dec 13, 2006)

o you have a tv tuner you didnt gave the company name or model ...
But your system crashes when running tv tuner card and wmp 11 it crashes.

give details about your system config and ram .... basically a poor SMPS AND LOW RAM CAUSES THE PROBLEM...
TELL YOUR OS ALSO AS SOME OS PROBLEM CAN ALSO BE THERE...
so just clear these points ...


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 13, 2006)

Maths over..........5 more to go.


----------



## pra_2006 (Dec 14, 2006)

my system is Intel Pentium 4 2.8 HT 800 , 865 motherboard 1GB DDR 400 , windows XP SP2 400watt SMPS , creative 5.1 sound blaster and Pinnacle PCTV tuner card and there is one more problem with this when i open tv tuner and when i unmute it the main volume of MP3 and Line in gets low


----------



## sunaabh (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi, Shantanu

I have a Desk top P4 2.4 GHz system that runs on MSW 2000 Pro. Since one month now I find the pointer of my roller mouse vanishing off from the screen. It returns again after lifting the mouse and placing it back on the pad. Again at time the pointer moves to and fro horizontally, sometimes even sliding up and down without even touching the mouse. Initially I thought my old faithfull mouse had developed problems and retiring it I started taking the services of a brand new Microsoft Optical Mouse. Unfortunately the problem still exists. I've tried ousing other mice but without results. The track ball/ lenses are clean... Can anyone please enlighten me about what may have gone wrong.
Thanx,
Sunaabh


----------



## Genius_mod (Dec 14, 2006)

@ sunaabh ,,, Your mice seems to be ok, are you using a ps2 or usb mouse.. make it clear and there can be two reasons..
1> problem with the ps2 port 
solution >try using a USB optical mouse...

2> a virus in the system
solution> using a good quality antivirus and clean your system up.. 
maybe a corrupted file within the shell system drivers.. try reloading windows if problem persists...
__________


			
				pra_2006 said:
			
		

> my system is Intel Pentium 4 2.8 HT 800 , 865 motherboard 1GB DDR 400 , windows XP SP2 400watt SMPS , creative 5.1 sound blaster and Pinnacle PCTV tuner card and there is one more problem with this when i open tv tuner and when i unmute it the main volume of MP3 and Line in gets low



GETTING A LOW OUTPUT ON LINE AND MP3 MEANS THAT EITHER YOUR OUTPUT DEVICE IS CONSUMING MORE POWER OR YOUR SYSTEM DRIVERS ARE MALFUNCTIONING...

try reinstalling drivers for both TV TUNER AND AUDIO DEVICE..
TRY USING A HIGHER POWER SUPPLY. 450-500 watts. a good one... AS LOCAL SMPS ARE NOT USRE OF GIVING A PERFECT 400 watt.(MANY SMPS ARE REBUNDLED WITH A 400 WATT LABEL :they can be 250,300,350 any)

so go for a nice brand like cooling master or antec or bestec


----------



## sunaabh (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi,

The older mouse is a ps2 mouse, the microsoft mouse is ps2 + usb compliant all others used were ps2.... I've tried using in usb mode with same results.. I'm using BitDefender8 free edition as antivirus gets updated for new signatures every day , on scan shows no virus and... got lots of work load... reinstalling win is the last thing I can think of doing at this moment.... 

thanx for responding....


----------



## Genius_mod (Dec 14, 2006)

ok so DUDE i prefer to Go for  A PSU CHANGE As you can try your friends or any other system you have minimum of 450 or 500 watt.. one more thing you can try to do is try detachhing some devices of your system temporarily as it may help you find out if your PSU is lacking.... then let us know
....
have you installed WIN2000 Sp3express = sp4 not the sp3 local


----------



## SECRET_AGENT (Dec 15, 2006)

*Ohh Shantanu got u here... solve my problem*

Sorry !! for posting personal info...


----------



## shantanu (Dec 15, 2006)

HI,

LISTEN UP UP DUDE @ASHU DO NOT POST PERSONAL COMMENTS OR NAMES HERE OK.. 
AND TRY THIS "MAKE AdMIN=0;
and clear the BSDN DATA and then RESTORE THE BACKUp..

MAstER RESET Password i will send you by mail..


----------



## spp_itim (Dec 16, 2006)

I installed Everest Home edition on my system. It shows Motherboard "Unknown". What's wrong with my system? *Pentium D 2.8 GHz 2x1 MB, D102GGC2, 512 DDR2 @533.*


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 16, 2006)

I used Everest Ultimate Edition n Corporate edition..... both of them recognize my motherboard as INTEL D102GGC2......


----------



## spp_itim (Dec 16, 2006)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> I used Everest Ultimate Edition n Corporate edition..... both of them recognize my motherboard as INTEL D102GGC2......[/Try Home edition and let me try professional]


----------



## shantanu (Dec 16, 2006)

IF you both guys have a same mobo then try something different.

sissoftware sandra
*www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Info/SiSoftware-Sandra.shtml


----------



## spp_itim (Dec 16, 2006)

OK I am trying to get the link. But can u plz tell me why the Everest does not recognize my mobo? Is there any prob in my mobo?


----------



## shantanu (Dec 16, 2006)

look its some comtatibility issues its very much possible that you need some drivers update or bios update but for a software not working correctly lets not take any chances... Ya but the reason i suppose is that it cannot get a driver .sys file in your system from which i detects MOBOS AS it only shows info of hardware whose softwares are correctly installed .. Direct connection to hardware NOpe .. so everest lacks here but i also use everest for benchmarking so cant say its bad but sisoftware sandra is better


----------



## tukaibatman (Dec 16, 2006)

While installing sound driver dialog pops up saying
"Object not found restart and try reinstalling the driver"

what is this problem

I hv original D945 Classic series with 3.0 GHz
the driver is Sigmatel Audio Driver


----------



## shantanu (Dec 16, 2006)

tukaibatman said:
			
		

> While installing sound driver dialog pops up saying
> "Object not found restart and try reinstalling the driver"
> 
> what is this problem
> ...


 
the driver you are trying to install cannot find a compatible hardware on your system :
means 1> OS not supported
2>problem with onboard AUDIO

tell that which os u r using
2> installed the driver before

or go to: www.intel.com for drivers update


----------



## tukaibatman (Dec 16, 2006)

yes i hv installed the driver before
earlier it worked fine

i m using win XP


----------



## shantanu (Dec 16, 2006)

ok so it means that i could be a problem with your sound device...
try restoring defaults on your bios and check if your device manager shows unknows device ...


----------



## niku_19jan (Dec 16, 2006)

*"Generic Host Process for Win32 Services has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience."* i m getting this error after 15 min frm logging in to net, after this I'm nt able to disable(disconnect) my net connection. i scanned with kaspersky but found nothing.
so plz help me out.
 i m also posting the hijack log file 

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:02:52 PM, on 12/16/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
C:\Program Files\PowerMenu\PowerMenu.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE
E:\hijack\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = *in.rediff.com/index.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = *us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/**www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = *us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/**www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = *www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = *www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = *us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/**www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = *us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/**www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = *us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/**www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = *www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = *in.rediff.com/index.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = *us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/**www.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CoolSwitch] C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE" -quiet
O4 - Global Startup: PowerMenu.lnk = C:\Program Files\PowerMenu\PowerMenu.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_11\bin\npjpi142_11.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_11\bin\npjpi142_11.dll
O9 - Extra button: Web Anti-Virus - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\scieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: klogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\klogon.dll
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 (AVP) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe" -r (file missing)
O23 - Service: BlueSoleil Hid Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe

so help me out....


----------



## shantanu (Dec 16, 2006)

@niku1_19jan do you use a printer or scanner

let me know soon


----------



## niku_19jan (Dec 16, 2006)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> @niku1_19jan do you use a printer or scanner
> 
> let me know soon


i use dot matrix printer 
epson lx-300
it is also giving some error, i.e printing frm extreme left .......


----------



## shantanu (Dec 16, 2006)

Solution:
Assuming that u use an up-to-date antivirus utility, this error most likely indicates a problem with a  printer or scanner. The fastest solution is to turn off the computer, disconnect your printer or scanner, reboot the PC, and reinstall the drivers. 

if this doesnt work then simply remove all the drivers of your printer and scanner and disconnect the printer or scanner totally. use a registry cleaner tool regclean or so to clean up your registry fully.

after this also if your problem is unsolved then try this:
YOU attempt one more corrective maneuver. open the Control Panel, select the Performance And Maintenance category, click Administrative Tools, and double-click Component Services. In the dialog box, click Services (Local) and locate the WIA (Windows Image Acquisition) entry in the resulting list.  then right-click the WIA entry and select Stop. restart your pc and i think it should be solved.. 

REASON: the drivers and software try automatic update and hence gives an illegal entry in the registry services and DAMNNN..


----------



## niku_19jan (Dec 16, 2006)

thnks shantanu_webmaster wil try n report u the results soon.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 16, 2006)

No Problem Dude Try It And Most Probably Your Problem Will Vanish If Not Then I Will


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 17, 2006)

@ shantanu_webmaster

can u please tell me how to o\c my ati x200(x300) onboard graphics card?
Its core frequency is 300mhz n memory frequency cannot be changed as it uses my ram.......Please post the safe range of o\cing too?
thanx in advance


----------



## shantanu (Dec 17, 2006)

@codename_romeo for overclocking you onboard x200 you need the following

*downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=725


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 17, 2006)

Finally i downloaded the file.......Now please give me the steps of O\Cing......in detail


----------



## niku_19jan (Dec 17, 2006)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> No Problem Dude Try It And Most Probably Your Problem Will Vanish If Not Then I Will



well i tried ur solution step by step n it helped also.
i was nt able to play video or mp3 files after the error but nw i can & was also nt able to open volume control panel, these probs r solved but the main prob still exists.........
the error comes after 55 min or in between downloading something.....
man i also installed autopatcher but same prob continues....

so help me ... i m screwed............


----------



## shantanu (Dec 17, 2006)

ok dude try these::
 1>clear your temp and preftech folder
temp  C:\Documents and Settings\yourname\Local Settings\Temp your name means that the user account name you have given to pc..

then temp in c:windows\temp

and c:\windows\preftech.

now  go to to c:\windows\system32 look for a file named tftp rename it to TFTP means in caps..

restart your comp.
 see if it help if not then:

2>*www.firewallleaktester.com/tools/wwdc.exe
clean up your system with this 
 if you use a genuine windows software and can access windows update then update your pc. www.update.microsoft.com

or install this
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...b6-03ff-4636-861a-46b3eac7a305&displaylang=en

which browser you are using any usb devices tell that !!

try these look its only an error created by a malware virus ,its possible that all files have been cleared but some files got corrupted... or its a hardware malfunctioning which searches for updtae:

Turn off your AUTOMATIC UPDATE FeATURE if you have enabled it..

LET ME KNOW IF THEse ALL HELPS or not !!! some some in my stock to go.. first try these


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 17, 2006)

you are doing a real good job bro.......Keep the good work rolling


----------



## shantanu (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you codename_romeo thanks for that sweet comment


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 17, 2006)

My pleasure shantanu_webmaster..........


----------



## niku_19jan (Dec 17, 2006)

i m trying ur solution n wil report soon, but can u plz explain me abt prefetch,n wats with *"tftp"*. n i m using pirated one so no question of updating it bro. no usb devices n using mozilla as browser.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 17, 2006)

sometimes a virus goes and make a link inside tftp= is used for internet transmission m=basic file..so and all running virus or progrmas or anything in your system runs goes a temporary files residential in PREFTECH.. so said you to clean it up.. and if you are using a pirated version then ya you cant update..


----------



## niku_19jan (Dec 17, 2006)

thnks 4 ur reply shantanu_webmaster.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 17, 2006)

no problem and let me know if your problem solves or not... have more solutions in stock for this


----------



## niku_19jan (Dec 17, 2006)

hey shantanu_webmaster i just formatted my lap yesterday n installed xp service pack 2 but nw i got the same error in tat also.i hav installed rediff, yahoo & all original drivers which wer provided to me, also installed smart ftp client. but no antivirus & i dnt use printer or scanner in lap. so wher frm the error occuered......... hw can a virus effect my lap whn i hav downloaded nothing or nt done much surfing also......
help me....


----------



## shantanu (Dec 17, 2006)

Ok Dude Now You Have To Give Me Your Email Address... U Can Understand Why


----------



## niku_19jan (Dec 17, 2006)

i m gonna try all ur prev solution on my lap also........


----------



## shantanu (Dec 17, 2006)

and one more thing that are you using a broadband connection


----------



## niku_19jan (Dec 17, 2006)

yes i m


----------



## squid (Dec 17, 2006)

I have got an 815E chipset mercury MB / Celeron proc. i couldn't boot the system. I haven't heard the beep sound, while the power LED in the cabinet is on and the mouse,keyboard also powered up there is no display on the monitor.I have tried changing the CMOS battery also. anyone have the solution

regards


----------



## shantanu (Dec 17, 2006)

how many beeps 
tell me now


----------



## squid (Dec 18, 2006)

>shantanu_webmaster
  there is no beep sound at all.

regards


----------



## harikatt (Dec 18, 2006)

squid said:
			
		

> I have got an 815E chipset mercury MB / Celeron proc. i couldn't boot the system. I haven't heard the beep sound, while the power LED in the cabinet is on and the mouse,keyboard also powered up there is no display on the monitor.I have tried changing the CMOS battery also. anyone have the solution
> 
> regards



the same problem exist to my system. p4 with 865 gbv mb  with 1gb ram..  the main problem exists in my video card,, there is problem in contacting the pins of video card in the AGP slot,, so it causes the problem, at first i was too thinking of CMOS errors,  but the actual thing lies in the video card.. may be you also can have an look for this solution..


----------



## niku_19jan (Dec 18, 2006)

thnks shantanu_webmaster finally i got rid of my errors....
my lap is also working fine.. thnks to u again.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 18, 2006)

Its my pleasure @niku ... always at the service
__________


			
				squid said:
			
		

> >shantanu_webmaster
> there is no beep sound at all.
> 
> regards


Do you have a cobinet beeper in your motherboard or not.. means have you ever heard a beep or not... its all understood by that
__________


			
				harikatt said:
			
		

> the same problem exist to my system. p4 with 865 gbv mb with 1gb ram.. the main problem exists in my video card,, there is problem in contacting the pins of video card in the AGP slot,, so it causes the problem, at first i was too thinking of CMOS errors, but the actual thing lies in the video card.. may be you also can have an look for this solution..


 
and according to him do you have a AGP card installed...


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 18, 2006)

nice going shantanu...............U r just too good


----------



## squid (Dec 18, 2006)

>shantanu_webmaster
  i don't have an AGP card. my system do have a cabinet beeper and i heard the beep sound when it is working fine.


----------



## niku_19jan (Dec 18, 2006)

hey shantanu... rest r fine today whn i installed kaspersky, it says tat *"Keylogger detected. Possible driver name is system32\DRIVERS\SynTP.sys.* b4 it was only SynTP & it deleted it, after tat my lap inbuilt mouse stoped working. i reinstalled the drivers but of no use. nw its says this error shld i delete the file.
n help me to get my mouse back as it was.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 18, 2006)

NO dont delete the file just ignore it and which company your mouse is...
__________
@squid .. you got to take out your ram modules and then detach your hadd and all other things just keep your motheboard ,processor and smps attached ,
now switch on the system and see if it gives the ram beeps , if not then tell it here.. after that we ll see that to do


----------



## niku_19jan (Dec 20, 2006)

shantanu bro i m nt able to use my mouse...
help bro.


----------



## niku_19jan (Dec 22, 2006)

i installed the driver again n it started working.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 22, 2006)

Good niku_19jan........nice to know that your series of problems have finally ended


----------



## shantanu (Dec 22, 2006)

@niku its good to know that all your problems have sorted out... Best of Luck


----------



## niku_19jan (Dec 23, 2006)

thnks to u all who hav helped me in sorting my prob.


----------



## SECRET_AGENT (Dec 26, 2006)

@shantanu - thanks i got your mail , and when you are returning.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 26, 2006)

Its Ok Buddy !!! My Pleasure


----------



## shantanu (Jan 18, 2007)

try this for generic error


----------



## sourishzzz1234 (Jan 19, 2007)

Which is better pd 3.0 Ghz or C2D 1.83Ghz


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 19, 2007)

see both of them are built on different architecture.......so no direct comparisions

But the C2D is always better than any PD


----------



## webgenius (Jan 19, 2007)

I've some strange problem with BIOS settings. I've ASUS A8N-E mobo. If I schedule to turn-on in the next 10 minutes, it boots without any probs. But If I schedule to boot after an hour or so, it just doesn't start up. I tested this twice. What all settings do I have to change? I changed the alarm time and then put value 0 to schedule daily. But still no success.

What can be the problem?


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 19, 2007)

well shantanu_webmaster is not available for the next 1 or 2 days.......but i assure he will reply u soon.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 20, 2007)

Guys how can we keep our systems cool if we hav only two fans
1. SMPS
2. CPU

Can we place more fans in the cabinet for keeping the system cool??
Where can we place these fans if we a closed cabinet and no hole for the fans to take air frm outside OR Blow the air Outside?


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 20, 2007)

well u have two fans :
smps
cpu......

well u can add more fans to ur cabinet generally there are holes at the back of the cabinet where we can attach fans


----------



## webgenius (Jan 22, 2007)

I figured out something strange about scheduling PC start from BIOS today.

I have a Dataone Home500 plan and had scheduled START FROM ALARM in BIOS to 02:00. But the boot failed and I noted that the modem's only one red LED was ON. But it does boot when both red LED are on.

Why is it that the system boots only when both red LED of modem are on? How can I ensure fail-free schedule in the future?


----------



## shantanu (Jan 22, 2007)

@webgenius .. This can be a BIOS MEMORY read/write failure,

well you can try changing your BIOS mobo BATTERY .. and try updating your BIOS first.. visit 
*in.asus.com

and then click on downloads and select your motherboard etc.
after that download your updated bios and insert your asus cd which came with your MOBO, install the ASUS update software and then click on bios update with file browsing option.. then browse the file which you downloaded (its a .ROM file mostly in ASUS) flash it and then see..

IMP: ASSURE THAT YOUR POWER SUPPLY WONT GO OTHERWISE YOU WILL HAVE NO PROBLEM COZ YOUR MOBO SUPPORTS CRASHFREE BIOS 2  

TRY THIS AND I THINK IT WILL BE SOLVED


----------



## webgenius (Jan 22, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> install the ASUS update software and then click on bios update with file browsing option.. then browse the file which you downloaded (its a .ROM file mostly in ASUS) flash it and then see..
> 
> TRY THIS AND I THINK IT WILL BE SOLVED



This is what the ASUS site said regarding the new BIOS download:

"To avoid crashing file system, please do update the chipset driver to below version prior to this Bios.
For WinXP 32bit system, please download and update chipset drivers V6.65 or later"

Can you please guide me how to update the chipset driver? I'm using an AMD 3500+. Does I need to update its driver?


----------



## shantanu (Jan 22, 2007)

This message does not say this, but yeah you can update the drivers for amd proccy to have it working best..

AMD Athlon 64 drivers here 

*www.amd.com/us-en/assets/content_type/utilities/amdcpusetup.exe

for ASUS CHIPSET DRIVERS download them here:

*download.nvidia.com/Windows/nForce/standalone/6.86/6.86_nforce_win2kxp_international_whql.exe

Download your Bios here :

*dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket939/A8N-E/A8NE1013.zip

BIOS UPDATER here:

*dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/flash/AWDFLASH108.zip

DOWNLOAD ALL THESE AND THEN I WILL TELL YOU HOW TO UPDATE THEE BIOS FROM DOS " BECAUSE THE COMPANY IS NOT OFFERING THE BIOS WHICH CAN BE UPDATED FROM WINDOWS ITSELF..


----------



## webgenius (Jan 22, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> DOWNLOAD ALL THESE AND THEN I WILL TELL YOU HOW TO UPDATE THEE BIOS FROM DOS " BECAUSE THE COMPANY IS NOT OFFERING THE BIOS WHICH CAN BE UPDATED FROM WINDOWS ITSELF..



I finished downloading all those files. Now how can I proceed with the BIOS upgrade?


----------



## shantanu (Jan 22, 2007)

install all these and then extract the WDflash.zip to a floppy and then boot from a bootable floppy and then run .exe file present in the package , it will ask you for the destination give as a:\example.Rom means what ever the extension is.. then save your urrent bios file and give the name ori to it . it will ask you to press a key to continue. so ensure that your power is ok and no flucation is there and then do it.. just this and you are done..

BUT BEFORE THAT INSTALL ALL THE DRIVERS and see that no password is installed in your bios


----------



## webgenius (Jan 23, 2007)

@Shantanu, I successfully updated my BIOS.*www.forumeye.it/invision/html//emoticons/woohoo.gifThanks to you*www.iheartpaws.com/forums/images/smilies/woohoonaner2gy.gif
I'll try out the scheduling part today and let you know.


----------



## iMav (Jan 23, 2007)

my monitor/pc is giving me a wierd problem:

i am doing something the pc hangs, monitor goes off, comes back on within 2secs .... happens quite frequently ... updated the drivers for the monitor (samsung synmaster 740N - lcd) and grafix card (nvidia fx 5200)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 23, 2007)

today my one chip of my motherboad has been blast but my motherboad is under warranty (P5W DH DELUXE WI-FI) any one knows the ASUS gives  warranty  when the chip burn or blast


----------



## 47shailesh (Jan 23, 2007)

Electronics item do not come with warranty on being burnt or damaged due to shock .... Generally

I dont't think Asus will provide warranty on this..


----------



## shantanu (Jan 24, 2007)

@Nightmare !!!  you can contact the hardware vendor from whom you purchased the system or mobo. its very difficult to get warranty but you can get it if your vendor helps you out!!! and even if you dont get the warranty you can get the chip changed in market.
BUT HOPING THE BEST YOU CAN GET THE MOST WhEN YOUR VENDOR HELPS YOU!!!
__________
_________________________________________________________________

@mav3 !! IF you have a onboard graphic card then remove your GFX and try running your system on that!!! if the problem persists then try lowering the refresh rate and resolutions. !!! mainly the problem comes when RAM is faulty and is generating ERRORS. so get your RAM checked too or if you have multiple chips then try uninstalling one and running on other and repeat the process on all chips. 

One more reason can be there which is a faulty power source or monitor power problem..

TRY THESE ALL AND THEN POST HERE WHAT HAPPENED

_____________________________________________________________
__________
@ raghunath77 i didnt tell you to use a multimeter but its ok if you know the method.. DID you tried shorting the SMPS AND SEEING IF IT RUNS..

YOU SAID THAT YOUR SYSTEM IS NOT POWERING ON!!! SO CHECK your power supply PROPERLY OR GET YOUR FRIENDS FOR SOME TIME OR GET A NEW ONE!!! BUT FIRST CHECK YOUR SMPS BY REMOVIONG IT FROM THE SYSTEM AND THEN SHORTING IT BY TAKING A SMALL WiRE ( MOSTLY WHICH COMES WITH PAcKAGE MATERIAL IN COMPUTERS THE BALCK OR WHITE ROLLED ONE) strip it from both sides and then see your SMPS connector (the main 20 pin connector) look for a grey and green wire and insert one end or wire in green and the other in grey. and connect a power cord to SMPS and other to power supply. turn the switch on and see if the SMPS POWERS ON AND THE FAN IS ROTATING..

Now talkign about your MOBO !!! its a quite old mobo and we cannot even say what is its conditions.. YOU HAVE TO THOUROUGLY CHECK THE POWER AND tell that is your system powering on 

POWERING ON MEANS THAT EVEN THE FANS ARE ROTATING OR NOT

TELL THIS CLEARLY ok... 
and Dont worry


----------



## shantanu (Jan 25, 2007)

What happened No repllies ...


----------



## shantanu (Jan 26, 2007)

ok if fans are running then everything in your power is ok
now take out everything from your comp. and just let power supply and processor attached . then turn on the system and wait for 3 mins. now turn off the system and take out bios battery and THE CPU and leave your system for 10 mins. put everything back and see what happens..

IF NOW ALSO YOUR PROBLEM DOES NOT SOLVE TAKE IT TO A HARDWARE SHOP and give it for testing I THINK YOUR MOBO IS HAVING A SERIOUS PROBLEM


----------



## iMav (Jan 26, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> @mav3 !! IF you have a onboard graphic card then remove your GFX and try running your system on that!!! if the problem persists then try lowering the refresh rate and resolutions. !!! mainly the problem comes when RAM is faulty and is generating ERRORS. so get your RAM checked too or if you have multiple chips then try uninstalling one and running on other and repeat the process on all chips.
> 
> One more reason can be there which is a faulty power source or monitor power problem..


 ... possibly there is a ram problem ... is it possible tht because i hav a heavily loaded system ... too many apps running at the same time ... windows blinds,fx,crystal xp, vista theme a lot of other appz running is causing the problem???


----------



## shantanu (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah it can be possible if a application is interfering in your Hardware bus frequencies, so it can be possible, so try uninstalling the things you dont need. as many times software is the culprit and we are cursing hardware for it


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Blue screen error Physical Memory Dumping*



			
				vinookanth said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> When I am working on my PC, suddenly a blue screen appeared and it displayed a message Physical Memory Dumping, after that the system automatically shut down.
> 
> ...



Note down the error code that appears.
0x0000..something
Google the error code for the solution
that happens if there is a problem with memory allocation i.e. with caching to hard disk (insufficient page file size), ram problems (loose/corrupt etc.)
The error code is there to help you track down the cause.
If all else fails, try a clean install of the os. usually solves the problem.
Some kernel drivers can cause errors when they block caching eg. firewalls, antivirii


----------



## shantanu (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah raghunath77 !!

This is the best  solution to take it to a service guy!!


----------



## shantanu (Jan 26, 2007)

My pleasure !!! and i am waiting for your reply!


----------



## shantanu (Jan 30, 2007)

and tell what did he says the problem is


----------



## Stick (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello Friends,

I have Seprate Electic Board for My Office PC, all Switches Makes Sparking Sound with Spark - Just seen spark with sound while Switching Celing FAN ON.

I was out for 3 hrs so meanwhile PC is shutdown, return to home and as soon as start it and just after 30 seconds Turn Celing FAN On, hear and see sparkle with sound in FAN Switch and PC get Restarted Automatically Flashing following Message/Warning.

"*The CPU was previously shutdown due to thermal event (overheating). Service the unit right now to resolve this*"

But as said earlier PC was OFF for 3 hours than how as soon as I start it and CPU get so much heat that it restart the PC?

I have same issue with OLD PC with same configuration (just mother board was changed- previously I had D845GBVSR - it's capacitors get Leaked)

Do the Problem Really with PSU or anything Else.

Please help me.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 1, 2007)

i think that your heat sink is loose ,, open your cabinet and try tightening it ... and clean your cab. up. This is CPU overheating ... check your fans also
__________
@raghunath77 its really ok.  you want a second hand 1700+ is it ... look its very much Difficult to get that now-adays until you can have a offer from a processor seller.. try searching your local hardware market.. and i will too search if i get one..


----------



## Stick (Feb 2, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> i think that your heat sink is loose ,, open your cabinet and try tightening it ... and clean your cab. up. This is CPU overheating ... check your fans also



Yes, I did it and no problem after that

But what about Sparks in Switches? I used to have Certified electritian who done this but still sparking is there?

What to do now?


----------



## shantanu (Feb 2, 2007)

Sparking can be caused by many things, and its also possible that your wires might be getting loose. so call up someone who could check your Power...


----------



## shantanu (Feb 4, 2007)

@raghunath77 its really ok. Its my pleasure .. anytime


----------



## Stick (Feb 5, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> Sparking can be caused by many things, and its also possible that your wires might be getting loose. so call up someone who could check your Power...



3 top electritian in my city vist my Residence and give all clear Signal.

Once I paid bribe and call Wiremand from Relaince Energy, he too said all OK.

Any other suggestions


----------



## shantanu (Feb 5, 2007)

other can be that a plugged socket of fridge or fan or EVEN your COMP. or inverter can be shorting.... 

BUT YOUR COMP. is not the CULPRIT OTHER THEN PLUG problem


----------



## Stick (Feb 5, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> other can be that a plugged socket of fridge or fan or EVEN your COMP. or inverter can be shorting....
> 
> BUT YOUR COMP. is not the CULPRIT OTHER THEN PLUG problem



So what to do now? How to get this problem solved, I can not live with such problems? It is harmful to me also? 

All Swithces and wires in my Residence is from Anchor Fire Proof


----------



## shantanu (Feb 5, 2007)

wopes !!! what kind of sparks are you getting are they from comp..


----------



## Stick (Feb 5, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> wopes !!! what kind of sparks are you getting are they from comp..



No Sparks from Computer or any of computer Parts, but from Switches which I have there for my PC connection from Main Board?

Just HDD light on CPU front panel takes 4-5 seconds delay after pushing power button ON.

That is Fan, Monitor and CPU Switches, all makes little spark with sound, if didn't make when I switch ON than it 100% make when I switch off. FAN switch make more sparking sound with spark when switch off.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 5, 2007)

I think we can solve PC hardware Problems ,, related to it but ELECTRICITY of house holds cannot be said without being seen


----------



## psugadevan (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi 

I have problem in PC that when cd is ejected the PC shutdown and restart.
can any one help pls?

sugu


----------



## shantanu (Feb 5, 2007)

@PSUGADEVAN your SMPS is faulty change it or get it repaired
THIS IS SURE


----------



## psugadevan (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Shantanu

Thanks for ur reply , I m work n saudi and not much about tech term of hardware .. smps ..? should i have tell the pc repair guy to change the smps..

sugu


----------



## shantanu (Feb 6, 2007)

yeah say him to change the SMPS or PSU (power suplly unit) SMPS WILL BE MORE UNDERSTANDABLE...  SMPS... >>> switched mode power supply or Switching mode Power supply

its the small part where you plug your power supply in the back of the cabinet.. in RS. it costs around 400/- for a regualr power supply .. so rememeber not to GIVE EXTRA... this is only SMPS problem ..

You can get it repaired also..


----------



## Stick (Feb 6, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> I think we can solve PC hardware Problems ,, related to it but ELECTRICITY of house holds cannot be said without being seen



When all fails, I think PC doctor can help me. Any way thanks for help. IT's free.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 6, 2007)

i think your problem is not related to PC anymore ... its ELECTRICITY PROBLEM


----------



## shantanu (Feb 23, 2007)

@Stick !!! i revealed a fact today !!! The pulgged Sparking can be caused by a UPS or even a SMPS with returning voltage ..

To check it just test your UPS plug that you connect to power board that whether a charge is coming or not ... BACK and for SMPS .. get it checked somewhere


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Feb 27, 2007)

May I request your expertise in this post

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=398499&postcount=22


----------



## shantanu (Feb 27, 2007)

SUre dude.. EXPERTISE  .. just trying... 



so you wanted to know which is the best...




> The 40 GB to 160 GB drives
> ST3xxxx15A series claim to offer
> 7200.10 PATA 3.0Gb/s with perpendicular recording


 
The drive series is designed to give 3.0 GBPS but well the motherboards cannot accellerate that speed... IF PATA could have given such vasts results then WHY whould SATA be bought in the market...

These 10 generation drives from Seagate Performs very well ...



> Something is really fishy here..
> Just check out the ST380215A, ST380815A..both 80 GB drives. here the 215A claims to have 8mb buffer, no statement about ST380815A


 
the drives with 8 mb buffer is very good.. indeed but the *ST380815A* has only 2 mb buffer..

so definately not a good choice...

*SO IN 80 GB* ST380215A is ok




*www.imagehosting123.com/user_images/shan2129/bara.jpg





> On first look it appears that the ST3160815A will be a good performer (though it has 8mb buffer) - i feel because of single platter perpendicular recording. For the record the max data transfer speeds for all the above drives is quoted as 78 Mbps.
> However the ST3xxx620A series offer 16 mb buffer.


 


now in 160 GB 

DONT GO FOR 620 SERIES.. its hell lot a slow in performance coz of 16 mb buffer...

so definately ST3160815A it will be good...


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Feb 28, 2007)

*img339.imageshack.us/img339/7848/3gbpsdy6.png

They are kidding right?
Then why not write this for their other PATA hard disks (>160GB).
Moreso they themselves state that max sustained data transfer is 78mbps (for all their PATAs and SATAs)


----------



## shantanu (Feb 28, 2007)

Buddy This is he difference between whats said and whats real....

you yourself think and then ask someone having that drive .. no MOBO with PATA interface supports UDMA 6 for PATA.. they all run on UDMA5 MAX.. o the modern MOBOS give better support to SATA then PATA..

where the helll this technology be used...
look  .. WHy you are buying a PATA .. coz you dont have SATA support.. and your MOBO is  not capable of GIVING UDMA 6 .. i dont know which comp. you have but ... Atmost not UDMA 5 also... then how come you can run 3.0 supported... so its useles... and even if you upgrade your comp.. you willbuy a SATA ... why PATA then ... so Think yourself...


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Mar 1, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> Buddy This is he difference between whats said and whats real....


Yeah I am hoping against hope



			
				shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> you are buying a PATA .. coz you dont have SATA support.. and your MOBO is  not capable of GIVING UDMA 6 ..


*img98.imageshack.us/img98/4502/moboly2.png



			
				shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> i dont know which comp. you have ...


Intel Original 845 WN mobo
Northbridge		Intel i845 rev. A3
Southbridge		Intel 82801BA (ICH2) rev. 12

Well i don't really know what UDMA it supports, (surely don't expect it to support UDMA6, its 6 years old !!!!)

However, will this work as a normal IDE if it doesn't?

I ask because whenever I upgrade (atleast an year), I want a mobo with support for UDMA6, and SATA 3.0gbps (err...does such a mobo exist). I don't mind if the HDD doesn't work to its full potential in the meantime (*as long as it works with my current mobo without problems*) i.e. _future proofing_ . even if I get a PATA, I get a PATA which can run fast in my future config.
Plz. correct me if I am wrong. I don't have a benchmarking tool currently to know what exactly I am up against.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2007)

i had a ASUS 845 board a long time back i think 6 years with p4 1.5  HCL ...

it was even not UDMA it just GAVE DMA

and counted as UDMA2.. so ANY hDD you buy doesnot make a difference.. to speed...


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Mar 1, 2007)

ty for the quick reply.
can't rep you ...
check your pm

EDIT:
here's an eye opener (for me )
*forumz.tomshardware.com/hardware/UDMA-UDMA-amp-SATA-150-ftopict175158.html

Guess I've had enough of this $hit .
*Moral of the story*:
Its better to buy a drive with larger storage and general performance than worry about interface speed. As it is clearly said on Seagate's website, all of their desktop class Hard Disks (PATA/SATA) can sustain a max. data transfer rate of 78mbps.
So, unless I plan on getting RAID, it doesn't really matter if its PATA/SATA in real world.
peace.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2007)

thats fine buddy !!! The newer mobos Support BOTH


----------



## kksreemanth (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi,  I've an Intel D865GBF/PERC mother board with a P-IV 2.8Ghz HT processor.  Recently, my mother board stopped working.  Can you Please suggest any cheapest substitute for my mother board?


regards,
K.K


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2007)

yeah you can :

Visit this site


These are all mobos your PROCCY WILL SUPPORT


----------



## vick_zone (Mar 2, 2007)

*slow download speed as compare to others over network.*

pls help me, there is about 8 pc`s in our network and all getting about 40kb/s downloading speed but only one pc is getting about 6-7kb/s. but while copying files from other pc over on network its gives proper speed than why only on internet its slow on specific one pc? what should i do? where may be problem?


----------



## shantanu (Mar 2, 2007)

Check your LAN card... actually tell the topology on which the comp. are connected.. are they connected all to one server..


Steps you should follow :

a> taking out the jack(RJ45) from hub and from comp. and try replacing the wire which connects this PC to hub.. (means that intechange betwenn wires of other pc and this pc...)

can be a problem with wire.. or even hub connector .. try changing the socket on the hub.( connect to anyother socket) on the present one..

2> now check the LAN card and your comp. OS *(which OS you using)*


----------



## webgenius (Mar 2, 2007)

I've a Sony DRU 820A dual layer DVD writer. From a few days, whenever I eject my drive, it closes on its own after about 2 seconds. It happens about 75% of the time. This has been happening from a few days. What can be wrong?


----------



## shantanu (Mar 2, 2007)

check your drive for POwer supply...  and tighten the cables at the back...

after that just take some * vaseline* and put it on the sides of door of your ROM..(i hope you understand) the sides (both)

and  then eject and insert your door  for 5-6 times (in out....)

i think after 20 ins your problem will be solved


APPLY A SMALL AMOUNT ONLY of vaseline..

and if you are also using a cabinet FLAP in front of the DRIVE remove it.. or just loosen it


----------



## webgenius (Mar 2, 2007)

> check your drive for POwer supply...  and tighten the cables at the back...


CHECKED



> after that just take some * vaseline* and put it on the sides of door of your ROM..(i hope you understand) the sides (both)


Won't that affect the DVDs i put into the drive. It may get in contact with the media.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 2, 2007)

No. ! it wont come in COntact ...

i told you to put it on the sides means the tray sides.. which are built for the motor action....


*www.imagehosting123.com/user_images/shan2129/tnmvc620f.jpg


----------



## webgenius (Mar 2, 2007)

That part of the drive marked in blue wont come out when I press the eject button. I think that's the problem. How can I correct it?
*img520.imageshack.us/img520/5144/tnmvc620fyg8.jpg

Sometimes that part comes out and everything works normal. The problem arises only when that marked part doesn't eject out fully.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 2, 2007)

ok !!! if thats the problem then just take your drive to a mechanic .. he wont ake much and will just tighten the door screw... or see if you can do it yourself...

its just that your door screw is a bit loose
__________
is your dirve in warranty


----------



## webgenius (Mar 2, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> ok !!! if thats the problem then just take your drive to a mechanic .. he wont ake much and will just tighten the door screw... or see if you can do it yourself...
> 
> its just that your door screw is a bit loose
> __________
> is your dirve in warranty


Of course my drive has a few warranty left. I have to open the cabinet and tighten the screw, right?


----------



## shantanu (Mar 2, 2007)

If your drives in warranty take it to service center... and tell them the prob, .. no not the cabinet .. just when the tray comes out .. you will see a nut inside near the motor,,, but DONT DO it yourself ,,, take it to the service cente coz it may turn up to a big door problem in future,,, 

so hurry


----------



## vick_zone (Mar 6, 2007)

thanx shantanu_webmaster  i will try these all if problem still remain i`ll tell you, thanxx



			
				shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> Check your LAN card... actually tell the topology on which the comp. are connected.. are they connected all to one server..
> 
> 
> Steps you should follow :
> ...


----------



## shantanu (Mar 6, 2007)

its ok buddy!! do get back.. here


----------



## Abheek (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi, I have a small confusion. Can U tell me if a 7.1 channel sound card can be used with a 2.1 set of speakers? Please reply soon.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 8, 2007)

yeah , it can be used in 2.1 mode....  no problems in that , it can be simply configured by Sound mixer control panel...


----------



## Abheek (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks a lot!!!

I was really confused about that.I am new here and dont have any friends. So I was wonderring if we could be friends I was getting a bit lonely here!!!
So do let me know buddy

Dont get angry if I do not reply for a while. U see my tenth standard board exams are on the 13th of this month, and will get over on the 29th. 

So I might come online only after that.


----------



## idea (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi All,

I have Two PC's with WinXp. Each PC got Onboard Ethernet Controller.
Also got ADSL Connection (With Ethernet Interface).

Problem is

1. How can i Put Both Computers on LAN cosidering the fact that I Also got ADSL Connection (With Ethernet Interface).

Limitations: Low/No Budget for Additional Hardware

Can I Have Two Ethernet Controllers on Same PC?


----------



## shantanu (Jul 6, 2007)

two ethernet controllers on same PC .. yeah you can have...

but will they work : i suppose they will.. but you need to make different connections for different hardware.. 

they might conflict so its better not to have two ethernet controllers on same PC. while you can share your internet connection by a HUB.. i think low cost hubs are there... (if you can spend a bit)

(if not) then you can try installing two devices and then try to configure another device by attaching the both Comp. with a croosover LAN cable. and try the windows XP network wizard.. 

first. connect with your ADSL and then connect both the PC's with LAN cable on your second ETHERNET CARD.. now run the WINDOWS XP NETWORK WIZARD.. and select small home office network... ,, now select the first ethernet LAN CONNECTION as your internet connectivity and the second connection as your LAN network.. Windows will automatically adjust the IP's and you are done.. follow the same steps on second PC with selecting "" this PC connects with a internet gateway "" 


in simple words the first comp. with two lans is your SERVER and the second is NODE.. 

post here if you want to clearify anything..


----------



## ankitsaraf (Jul 13, 2007)

hi!!
i have a dual boot p4 2.8 machine with 256mb ram and asrock 845 motherboard.a few months ago my machine started to heat up and the fan started roaring.after some days, the computer started hanging every now and then.sometimes it worked for only 10 mins and sometimes without any problem for hours.however win 98 worked fine.i tried re-installing xp but the system sometimes would hang in the process of installation only.sometimes it said it could not read the disc or the disc was corrupt.
after many tries, xp would install but the problem persisted.a technician looked after the machine and said it was heating problem.
i cleaned the heat sink, fan and checked every connector on my machine.
after that, the cpu was cool but new problem arose.the bios doesn't recognise hard-disk if dvd-rw and hdd are connected to the same cable.but when i separate them, the bios detects hdd but hangs after writing..."searching for boot **** from ide ...ok". sometimes even the screen goes blank and would appear only after a few restarts. what may be the problem? i used memtest to check ram.it was ok....please help..!!!


----------



## shantanu (Jul 13, 2007)

its not a big problem dude...

just follow these steps.. if you want to connect the HDD and DVD to the same cable.. (well i suggest connect them with different cables..)

remove your HDD and DVD from the comp. completely.. now see the back of both , you will find some jumpers attached..

just read on the top of DVD and HDD it will be written like positions..

:::: like this some jumpers will be there according to the drives you have .. short(pin the jumpers to cable select) in both HDD and DVD.. now attach the DVD to the second and HDD to the first connector...

for best info, see this : *www.seagate.com/support/kb/disc/ref/jumper_settings.html


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 14, 2007)

how to know whether ur "processor" is 32-bit or 64-bit?


----------



## shantanu (Jul 14, 2007)

basically the BIOS system information tells you for AMD its the proccy name.. and for intel its written EM64T well there is  a easy way use system information tools :

like

everest -----> download

sis software sandra ------>download
and see the system information..

if your processor is only 1 to 1.5 years old then its surely 64bit..

all intel and AMD ranges are not 64 bit..


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 14, 2007)

woooo.....thanks.....
i never knew that "EM64T" wud mean that....thanks again....
happy that i hav a 64bit pc.....


----------



## shantanu (Jul 14, 2007)

cool man... my pleasure...


----------



## mak1012 (Jul 15, 2007)

hey shantanu 
  can u please tell me what to do my transand T610 is not detecting...
what should i do?


----------



## shantanu (Jul 15, 2007)

First of all ! have you tried attaching it to any other PC.. 

if not then try to get to the nearest service center for transcend, coz your drive might be taking last breaths 

i have seen these kind of issues before and taking it to service is the only way out..

HOW old is it ?


----------



## mak1012 (Jul 15, 2007)

its working in other pc.


----------



## shantanu (Jul 16, 2007)

get to clean your registry and try running this command..

first insert your windows cd(if XP) then under RUN type this command

SFC /SCANNOW 

windows will check for any bad files which are to be repaired ,, it will take some time.. do it and then check whether your system takes your drive or not.. if after this also it does not detects your drive then you have to format your system.. and do a fresh installation of XP, coz this can be a corrupted hardware driver file that is not letting your system detect the drive...

i will also look fot more solutions before you format.. but first try the solution above,,  and do tell here what happened..


----------



## ankitsaraf (Jul 16, 2007)

my jumper settings are absolutely fine, master for hdd and slave for dvd-rw for the same ide cable an\d both master for different cables.
but the problem is that my compuer hangs after the bios boot, i.e it detects the hard disk and then shows that it has found the boot record from hdd.it then hangs.i cannot perform any sort of scanning unless the machine boots into the os..any other suggestion..??


----------



## shantanu (Jul 16, 2007)

ok well then what power supply r u using... i mean SMPS.. how much watts.. may be your power supply is getting old and not providing adequate power .. second just update the MBR for your HDD... 

for updating MBR you have to download the Seagate(if you have seagate HDD) and then burn the .nrg file to cd and then boot from it.. after that go to maintenence option and select update MBR..

download here


----------

